

Show HN: Responsive Watsi, my (humble) attempt at a mobile first rebuild - kaishiro
http://watsi.substructu.re/

======
donutdan4114
Wow, this is pretty slick. The sign-up/login forms are awesome, works great on
my HTC One. You should get Watsi to adopt this.

